# Reputable Lower Ontario Maltese Puppy



## Sarah.K (3 mo ago)

Hi,

I have recently lost my 14 year old Maltese and am in desperate need of a new son to adore and spend my life with.

Does anyone know any good breeders?

I have found two at $4000 - $4500. Is that a reasonable price?

Would you buy one which you have never met as they breed them north in the country?

Thanks,


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Sight unseen is one thing if it is from a breeder with a good reputation, and references, for being ethical and producing healthy and beautiful dogs! But it doesn"t sound like you know much about the breeders in the north part of the country. I wonder if they are puppymills. Have you looked at the Canadian Kennel Club site? Are there dog shows you could go to to meet breeders?

In the meantime, maybe there are others here who have more precise information.

Good luck, and I hope you find a great puppy!


----------



## Sarah.K (3 mo ago)

The breeder is called jb little Maltese. They appear on multiple top Maltese breeders. I’ve spoken to someone who purchased a dog from them. However the dog is only 2. They are also tagged on instagram from others. So stressed. It hasn’t been even a week since my boy left and I’m constantly looking for a little boy to be my companion.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sarah.K said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently lost my 14 year old Maltese and am in desperate need of a new son to adore and spend my life with.
> 
> ...


Is that CAD or USD? Seems high if it is USD.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I should add, there are only a few Canadians active of the site. Maybe one of them might chime in with their experiences. I have a retiree and it has been a great experience. Some show breeders do have retirees and there are also rescues. I looked at several options when my Lucky passed and a retiree was the best for me.


----------



## Sarah.K (3 mo ago)

wkomorow said:


> Is that CAD or USD? Seems high if it is USD.


CAD


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

The price is about what a show breeder would charge for a male with limited registration. Is the sire Paolo? He is absolutely gorgeous. Barbara has some really beautiful dogs.


----------



## Sarah.K (3 mo ago)

wkomorow said:


> The price is about what a show breeder would charge for a male with limited registration. Is the sire Paolo? He is absolutely gorgeous. Barbara has some really beautiful dogs.


Not sure who the parents are yet.
Has anyone heard about Mapleview maltese? They are cheaper at $2800 but I haven’t met anyone who purchased from them, while jb little has many people as reference.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I just looked at Mapleview's site. They don't mention showing or any titles. They only show one sire and one dam, both cut very short. I think JB Little's dogs that they put on their site are more beautiful, but most of the pictures are old, up to 12 years old, only a couple in the last couple of years. It would probably be good to ask about who the current sires and dams are and ask about pedigrees and pictures. You might need to get on a waiting list. Edited to add: They have more recent pics on their Facebook page.


----------



## Dina Hunter (3 mo ago)

Sarah.K said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently lost my 14 year old Maltese and am in desperate need of a new son to adore and spend my life with.
> 
> ...


I am Dina Hunter and I live in Connecticut. Please, visit my website: www.meliticamaltese.com
I would be happy to talk to you and help you, if I can.


----------



## Dora G (10 mo ago)

Sarah.K said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently lost my 14 year old Maltese and am in desperate need of a new son to adore and spend my life with.
> 
> ...


I would suggest joining some Maltese groups on FB. There are many good people on there who have Maltese dogs and recommend where they got their pups from and also some that have available litters. Buyer beware. I would want to meet the owner and pick up the pup myself, personally. Enjoy your journey. P.S. That price is extremely high and would only apply to a show dog.


----------



## Abhicks (Apr 17, 2020)

Sarah.K said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently lost my 14 year old Maltese and am in desperate need of a new son to adore and spend my life with.
> 
> ...


Here is where I got my baby girl.








Commonwealth Canines


Commonwealth Canines, Windsor, Kentucky. 1,124 likes · 6 talking about this · 53 were here. Providing purebred Labradors, and Maltese. Contact us by phone, text or email! NOT monitoring FB page




www.facebook.com


----------



## Dina Hunter (3 mo ago)

Dora G said:


> I would suggest joining some Maltese groups on FB. There are many good people on there who have Maltese dogs and recommend where they got their pups from and also some that have available litters. Buyer beware. I would want to meet the owner and pick up the pup myself, personally. Enjoy your journey. P.S. That price is extremely high and would only apply to a show dog.


That price does not cover the cost of a well bred puppy from a show breeder. 
A backyard breeder, or a puppy mill operator, may be able to offer a puppy for a lesser price, but why would anyone want it?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

People see how beautiful Maltese can be, but don't understand what it took to produce and raise them! 

Yesterday I was in a pet supply store that also has vets. There was a couple there with a new shorthaired puppy, getting supplies and getting it care. It was very cute, and I asked what breed. They did not speak much English, so I said "Chihuahua?" They answered "Maltese" ! All of us admired its cuteness, but I felt so bad for them. I hope they are happy enough with it when it grows up to be something else, and that it is healthy.  

Angel, your girl's pictures that you posted were cute, and she sounds like she filled your heart at a stressful time. 💓 but I would not recommend someone who breeds other breeds and DOODLES.


----------



## Dina Hunter (3 mo ago)

mss said:


> People see how beautiful Maltese can be, but don't understand what it took to produce and raise them!
> 
> Yesterday I was in a pet supply store that also has vets. There was a couple there with a new shorthaired puppy, getting supplies and getting it care. It was very cute, and I asked what breed. They did not speak much English, so I said "Chihuahua?" They answered "Maltese" ! All of us admired its cuteness, but I felt so bad for them. I hope they are happy enough with it when it grows up to be something else, and that it is healthy.
> 
> Angel, your girl's pictures that you posted were cute, and she sounds like she filled your heart at a stressful time. 💓 but I would not recommend someone who breeds other breeds and DOODLES.


I mix breed is not a recognized breed.


----------



## Dina Hunter (3 mo ago)

Dina Hunter said:


> A mix breed is not a recognized breed.


----------



## CJ Toronto (2 mo ago)

Hi Sarah just wondering what you ended up doing as I am in the same situation, near Toronto. Thank you!


----------

